# Form 8854 .... What happens next?



## bluesblackhole (11 mo ago)

Hi there. I gained UK citizenship in 2019 and renounced my US citizenship in June 2020. I subsequently submitted Form 8854 with my 2020 (and final) 
tax return and confirmed that I had met all my tax obligations for the past five years and that my net worth was way WAY under the threshold that would make me a covered ex pat for IRS purposes. I then received two US stimulus checks both of which I returned to the IRS. 

My question is, I have received nothing from the IRS to confirm that I am no longer required to submit an annual return or that my tax file is now officially closed. I have tried to get through on the phone to no avail and am wondering if anyone else has been in a similar situation and what happened, if anything, after they filed Form 8854. The tax advisor that I used for my 2020 return was of the opinion that no news is good news but I'd just like a bit of reassurance from someone who's been in the same position. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your tax advisor is correct - no news is good news. If all has gone well you will simply never hear from the IRS again. It's actually quite a "liberating" feeling once you accept it.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

If you renounce and file your final return and Form 8854, you will not hear from the IRS unless there is a problem.

If you renounce without tax compliance and fail to submit Form 8854, you will not hear from the IRS, period.


----------

